# One I am Proud Of.



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

This is one of our many roof builds last year and it is one that I can feel proud of having done.It was a demanding job for several reasons,first super steep and safety,damage prevention while redecking and the home was filled with imported stained glass.

I am proud to say that nothing was damaged, no accidents and the customer was extremely well satisfied.It was approx a 63sq. woodshake redeck,the pitches varied from 10/12-24/12 and obvious multiple stories, numerous starts,back counts and the material leaving no room for error.The materials used were the Certainteed GrandManor with the color being GateHouse slate, with the exposure being 8" and the offset being 4-3/8". 

Anyone who has used these monsters knows that attention to detail is very important as is with all builds but with this material missing a back count is failure.I used 8" lines on the entire roof.We chose copper (W) valleys because it is recommended with the G manors to be installed with an open valley.I installed new copper counter flashing on the chimney and used copper step flashing as well.

I used I&W along the gutterlines and around the perimeter of the chimney and around all roof penetrations,(pipes,vents etc.)All pipes,weather heads,heater stacks were painted to match the accessories.We also installed new aprons above the entryway and above the porch to the right of the entryway.The decking we chose was 7/16" O.S.B and we used 3" full heads and used H-clips for proper spacing.

The build was here in Springfield and ordered the ridge (Gatehouse) and the supplier should have delivered all of it when the job commenced but I got the run around and they delivered only half of the order and no other supplier here had the full amount to finish the job although some had 3-4 packs and another one had 2-3 and I was fearful of the possibility that some color or shading issues might arise.

I found 2 suppliers that combined had enough to finish the project.One was in Arkansas and the other was in Tulsa, my salesman when one way and i went the other.Everyone met the next a.m and we finished the job. 

I did notice a slight difference with the 3 different distributors with the same color.So what I did was used them on the turrets.I felt more comfortable keeping them separate so the difference however slight would not clash with a hip end. I really enjoyed the outcome of this one. Great architecture,mind numbing pitch,monster materials,copper and a awesome homeowner..,what more could you ask for.
________
latin girl Cams


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

It that really one paragraph? :blink:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Joe Roofer said:


> It that ? :blink:


Ha,ha,ha,ha,ha:laughing::laughing:

Thats funny:laughing::laughing:
________
Kitchen Measures


----------



## toecutter (May 15, 2010)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Very Nice Roofmaster, i do like the copper flashings when there that colour!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

I just have a very hard time reading a big block of text like that. So sorry for the missing the 's'. Just a typo.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Joe Roofer said:


> I just have a very hard time reading a big block of text like that. So sorry for the missing the 's'. Just a typo.


No worries I was funning with you not at you.,just having fun.
________
Marriage advice forum


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

It would have looked better for not a lot more money if you gave them copper vent pipe flashings. Its the little things that make the difference. Shingles look great.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

RooferJim said:


> It would have looked better for not a lot more money if you gave them copper vent pipe flashings. Its the little things that make the difference. Shingles look great.
> 
> RooferJim
> www.jbennetteroofing.com


Thanks RooferJim.Actually I was trying to convince the homeowner to buy copper finials or turret toppers but that just was not happening.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Joe Roofer said:


> It that really one paragraph? :blink:


I came back a second time and still haven't read all of what he had to say. 

Good looking roof tho.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Slyfox said:


> I came back a second time and still haven't read all of what he had to say.
> 
> Good looking roof tho.


 

*I know its just that STEELER fans have short attention spans.:laughing:*


----------



## cavesrus (Jan 19, 2010)

First love the roof great job butndid you look at the venting on the roof? Roof vents and looks like ridge vent? I may be wrong just askin


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope your eyes are not fooling you.The reasoning is the attic is partially finished with a recording studio.I wanted to add more vents.The ridgelines didn't provide enough "usable" area to have ridgevent alone.The customer wanted both and no soffits were available.On the garage side a power vent is utilized.


----------



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice..but I don't appreciate it so much..maybe the effort..


----------



## london (Apr 22, 2011)

nice and clean roofing job


----------



## potrvlb (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks fantastic!! Great job.


----------



## roofman (Apr 30, 2012)

That roof looks fantastic good job working on that! I am really surprised how steep the roof is!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

topviewroofing said:


> Nice..but I don't appreciate it so much..maybe the effort..


 
Hahahahahaha !!!!! :laughing:  :laughing: ,,,,I guess since this is a public forum I must respect your opinion. :thumbup:


----------



## dreamhomes (May 14, 2012)

beautiful work!


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

Its full of your hard work only
________________________________
remodel California


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

looks great :thumbup:


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Dam it man you have a porn link signature what is that all about?


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

Great and salute Roofing masterkeep it up.

_________________________________
Los Angeles general contractors


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

vtroofing said:


> Dam it man you have a porn link signature what is that all about?


Really ? Maybe you should slow down on your porn surfing roofcheck.,lmao


----------

